# How often do you bath?



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wanted to see what the general opinion was on frequency of bathing your dogs? 

I have only ever used the Tropiclean products, but bath/shower mine once a week. Poppy has a lovely shiny coat so I don't think I'm doing her any harm, and she does seem to get pongy and/or mucky over the course of the week from walking/peeing, etc. 

Daisy's coat is a little coarser, but as she seems to be permanently covered in Poppy slobber, I have started bathing her the same as Poppy (looks like a right fluff ball tonight after her blowdry).

Have to admit that I do prefer a clean dog, especially when they want a cuddle!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have only ever had to bathe her when she has gotten filthy because of something....on saturday because of dog slobber... .but it usually works out to once every 3 weeks or so


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i just cant bring myself to bath my girls more than once twice ever couple of weeks at the most but i try and keep it to once a month. i just think they need to have that time to get really grubby. 

I'm almost out of my tropiclean stuff, will buy more dmatt but not the shampoo, it just doesn't lather up they way i like.
we have a lovely almond shampoo my boss just bought(i work at a kennel/cattery & grooming) and i am so tempted to buy some of that as i love the smell, its also a little cheaper as well might also get some blue velvet as it brings the westies and poodles up really well . 

but i still believe its not good for the dog to be bathed too often. but also for me its very time consuming a full day to bath and blow dry all 4(no point in bathing one and not the others) or i spend a full evening bathing them, then combing them thought and letting them dry off naturally.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am glad that you asked this as I was wondering the same thing!

Daisy is definitely due a bath as she is getting a bit smelly but I wasn't sure how often everyone washed their cockapoos. She seems to get wee down the back of her legs a bit (sorry! ) and I wasn't sure if this was normal or if she was just a bit of a mucky pup!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i don't bath Betty myself. She goes to the groomer every 6 weeks and has a bath there. I do dunk her legs and bum in the kitchen sink if she gets dirty. I think i'm quite lucky as she isn't a smelly dog at all and even the week before grooming smells lovely. i keep thinking i should bath her as i'd like to see her in the bath as she likes water!!!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I think the 'wee down the back legs' thing is quite common - Poppy is the same. I am still going to continue with the weekly baths as I do prefer them clean - personal preference I think. If it was damaging her coat, I would reconsider. Even with the weekly bath, I still do have to do the odd leg or face wash as well in between!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Sezra said:


> I am glad that you asked this as I was wondering the same thing!
> 
> Daisy is definitely due a bath as she is getting a bit smelly but I wasn't sure how often everyone washed their cockapoos. She seems to get wee down the back of her legs a bit (sorry! ) and I wasn't sure if this was normal or if she was just a bit of a mucky pup!


Delta was very bad for having pee on her legs, i have no memory of that with the others but with her its was constent, i didnt bath her compleatly but did give her back end a quick sloosh. every couple of days. they do grow out of it, i just cant remember exactly when, but it must have been before she was spayed so about 5months old maybe earlier


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> How often do you bath?


 I have a shower every morning, and sometimes have a long soak in the bath in the evening.


> Just wanted to see what the general opinion was on frequency of bathing your dogs?


 oops, sorry 
Izzy has had 2 baths in 2 weeks she's been home. I like a sweet smelling puppy  I wonder if people give different answer depending on the colour of their dog? Should have got the chocolate one.....:laugh:


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I like to bath/shower Rocky once a week, but as he is so keen on rolling in fox poo, this can vary as you absolutely cannot leave that stuff on, it stinks to high Heaven.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We bath Beau about once a fortnight unless she gets really muddy as she likes to swim in muddy puddles and can spot one a mile off! If her feet get really dirty I just wash them in the bathroom sink. We have Tropiclean but bought some Pet Head which is gorgeous and her coat is even more silky with it (may try it myself)


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

To be honest we end up bathing Max once a week as he is a dirt magnet, mud, fox poo, and his new thing is cold bonfire ash nice but I put that down to him just being a boy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie gets bathed about every 3 or 4 weeks. If we thinks she's due a bath, I may well take for a walk where I know she'll get dirty, then its definitely bath time

I use baby shampoo as its mild. 

Some people only bath their dogs once a year on the grounds that anything more is bad for their coats. I don't go along with this theory.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I aim for every 4 weeks but they do get wiffy at around every 2 weeks to be honest .. its the walks we go on


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> We have Tropiclean but bought some Pet Head which is gorgeous and her coat is even more silky with it (may try it myself)


My hairdresser uses and sells BedHead products, they're gorgeous


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

When i got my first cockapoo kd i was forever bathing her and making her all fluffy and smelling nice but the groomer told me i was bathi ng her too much and it would strip the coat of natural oils so now i only bath my dogs when they really need it,my american cockers more often than my cockapoos cos they tend to smell wors,my tibetan terrier gets a bath just once in a while,this isnt the case if any of them find a nice pile of fox poop though


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

OMG - just took Daisy on her first walk and my lovely apricot and white pup now has black socks! Hadn't appreciated that you don't notice as much with a black dog. Letting her settle down after her adventure in the big wide world, then may dunk her feet in the sink later.

Will have to try the Pet head products.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, my 2 ran in the same mud the other day, but Phoebe's black and it doesn't notice!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I hardly ever bath Dylan - he doesn't smell unless he's rolled in something which is quite rare. Being chocolate he doesn't show the dirt and he's in the river every day. If he gets muddy then I tend to let it dry and brush it out and just occasionally wash his paws if needed. He goes to the groomer every 2-3 months and is bathed there.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ali79 said:


> We bath Beau about once a fortnight unless she gets really muddy as she likes to swim in muddy puddles and can spot one a mile off! If her feet get really dirty I just wash them in the bathroom sink. We have Tropiclean but bought some Pet Head which is gorgeous and her coat is even more silky with it (may try it myself)


I am so glad someone has tried both products. I like the smell of Tropiclean but it leaves Izzy's coat quite coarse; I wanted to try PetHead following JoJo's recommendations but thought maybe the problem would be Izzy's hair type, rather than the product. Will definately try it now.

Izzy is white and gets very dirty. The dirt does dry and you can brush it off the legs, rather than continuously washing them. However I find after about 10 days she has just turned beige all over, as her hair is so dry I try not to wash her more often than once per two weeks but generally she is quite horrid by then!!!!! When she was a puppy I would stick her in the sink and sponge down her legs and back end more or less every day as she had such a loose tummy so there was always poo stuck in her white fur and always weed herself when she got excited - lovely! She didn't stop the excitement wee until she was about 10 months old, and still does it a bit sometimes. xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I am so glad someone has tried both products. I like the smell of Tropiclean but it leaves Izzy's coat quite coarse; I wanted to try PetHead following JoJo's recommendations but thought maybe the problem would be Izzy's hair type, rather than the product. Will definately try it now.
> 
> Izzy is white and gets very dirty. The dirt does dry and you can brush it off the legs, rather than continuously washing them. However I find after about 10 days she has just turned beige all over, as her hair is so dry I try not to wash her more often than once per two weeks but generally she is quite horrid by then!!!!! When she was a puppy I would stick her in the sink and sponge down her legs and back end more or less every day as she had such a loose tummy so there was always poo stuck in her white fur and always weed herself when she got excited - lovely! She didn't stop the excitement wee until she was about 10 months old, and still does it a bit sometimes. xx


Hi Cara - we found Tropiclean made Beau's hair slightly coarse too and it was our local pet shop who recommended the Pet Head. Her coat is definitely better with the Pet Head and next time we go we are going to purchase some Furtastic Creme Rinse which is for curly/long hair as this has also been recommended but wanted to make sure the shampoo was good first! Hope it works for you too (well Izzy anyway)  X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I am so glad someone has tried both products. I like the smell of Tropiclean but it leaves Izzy's coat quite coarse; I wanted to try PetHead following JoJo's recommendations but thought maybe the problem would be Izzy's hair type, rather than the product. Will definately try it now.
> 
> Izzy is white and gets very dirty. The dirt does dry and you can brush it off the legs, rather than continuously washing them. However I find after about 10 days she has just turned beige all over, as her hair is so dry I try not to wash her more often than once per two weeks but generally she is quite horrid by then!!!!! When she was a puppy I would stick her in the sink and sponge down her legs and back end more or less every day as she had such a loose tummy so there was always poo stuck in her white fur and always weed herself when she got excited - lovely! She didn't stop the excitement wee until she was about 10 months old, and still does it a bit sometimes. xx


i'm chuckling at lovely Izzy being "beige all over". Bless her!!

Dirt not showing up is a definite bonus of a dark dog!!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I just bath Maggie (who is black) when I think she needs it, so far she is averaging about once per month. I bathed her just last night, and I am wondering if its me or her shampoo but I find it very difficult to get the shampoo to lather up and spread over her. Do i need to use more maybe? Prob a very silly question and something im not doing right. Am just using a puppy shampoo from pets at home, cant remember the make it comes in a black bottle, gonna buy pet head when this runs out as Jo Jo has given it a superb write up. Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> I just bath Maggie (who is black) when I think she needs it, so far she is averaging about once per month. I bathed her just last night, and I am wondering if its me or her shampoo but I find it very difficult to get the shampoo to lather up and spread over her. Do i need to use more maybe? Prob a very silly question and something im not doing right. Am just using a puppy shampoo from pets at home, cant remember the make it comes in a black bottle, gonna buy pet head when this runs out as Jo Jo has given it a superb write up. Emma x


dilut it in watter, that way it will spred more and lather up. dowsnt have to be lots of water.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I hardly ever bath Dylan - he doesn't smell unless he's rolled in something which is quite rare. Being chocolate he doesn't show the dirt and he's in the river every day. If he gets muddy then I tend to let it dry and brush it out and just occasionally wash his paws if needed. He goes to the groomer every 2-3 months and is bathed there.


I'm just the same with Rufus. Hardly ever wash him - only if there is a fox poo incident which isn't often to be honest. I shut him in the tiled kitchen to dry off after a walk and as he dries the dirt falls off and I sweep up! Rufus has a great coat. It'll be interesting to see if I can get away with the same with Basil.

Karen x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Wash mine whenever I think they need it, always have and have to admit to washing them both on day 2 as I couldn't stand their smell from the litter, they'd obviously been in wee and poo with their litter mates !
They both go to the groomers in between and both enjoy a bath and a blowdry ! Right couple of tarts !!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

francesjl said:


> Wash mine whenever I think they need it, always have and have to admit to washing them both on day 2 as I couldn't stand their smell from the litter, they'd obviously been in wee and poo with their litter mates !
> They both go to the groomers in between and both enjoy a bath and a blowdry ! Right couple of tarts !!


Inca had to be washed the day she came home as she had an acident in the car when they were on the moterway. she was crying to go out but their was nowhere to pull in. so she did a poo them sat in it, silly girl. 


Delta was bathed on day 2 or 3 as she jumped in something my step dad left in the guarden, must have had something to do with his bikes but i didnt want to leave it on her.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Any one got any tips in how to get ur puppy used to the hair dryer? Know it's a wee bit off subject but thought this was as good a place as any to ask. Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just getting on with it. Delta like it on her head the others hate it, but they all just put up with it on their body. 

they never like it at first(well most dont) you just have to do it. a treat at the end is always good.


----------

